# encorajou-a o polícia



## LanguageGirl36

Hey, 

Is anyone able to tell me whether 'encorajou-a o policia' is 'encouraged the policeman' or 'he encouraged the policeman'? The '-a' is confusing me. Any help would be much appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## Vanda

This ''a'' is in the place of ''her''. So, the policeman has encouraged her.


----------



## Darth Nihilus

_"Encorajou-a o polícia"_ doesn't make sense at all. There is the police (a polícia) and the police officer (o/a policial).

So, if you want to say...

encouraged the policeman = _encora*jei*(eu), encora*jou*(você, ele, ela), encoraja*ram*(vocês, eles, elas) o policial._


----------



## Archimec

Esse pedacinho de prosa deve ser português (PE): policeman/police officer (o/a polícia), police force (a polícia), portanto significa aquilo que a Vanda diz.


----------



## guihenning

Darth Nihilus said:


> _"Encorajou-a o polícia"_ doesn't make sense at all. There is the police (a polícia) and the police officer (o/a policial).
> 
> So, if you want to say...
> 
> encouraged the policeman = _encora*jei*(eu), encora*jou*(você, ele, ela), encoraja*ram*(vocês, eles, elas) o policial._


Pra mim não há qualquer ambiguidade. Aqui é, inclusive, comum chamar um/a policial de _polícia_


----------



## Darth Nihilus

guihenning said:


> Pra mim não há qualquer ambiguidade. Aqui é, inclusive, comum chamar um/a policial de _polícia_



Não diria exatemente "comum", mas ouve-se tal coisa de fato. Porém, duvido que os tipos que chamam policiais de _"puliça"_ usariam um pronome átono (tampouco uma ênclise!) . Portanto creio que trata-se mesmo de PE como o Archimec sugeriu ou uma simples misspelling por parte da LanguageGirl.


----------



## Nino83

Darth Nihilus said:


> _"Encorajou-a o polícia"_ doesn't make sense at all. There is the police (a polícia) and the police officer (o/a policial).



O lívro é Momentos de aqui:contos do Ondjaki, escritor angolano que se licenciou/formou em Lisboa, portanto é PE. 
Também a frase ""eu vou já lhe altuar...!" que LanguageGirl36 escreveu num outro fio vem desse livro (nesse caso não sei se o leísmo seja uma caraterística da fala angolana ou europeia).


----------



## Vanda

E agora eu me pergunto se o português angolano permite a grafia de ''altuar'' e não autuar.


----------



## Carfer

Nino83 said:


> O lívro é Momentos de aqui:contos do Ondjaki, escritor angolano que se licenciou/formou em Lisboa, portanto é PE.
> Também a frase ""eu vou já lhe altuar...!" que LanguageGirl36 escreveu num outro fio vem desse livro (nesse caso não sei se o leísmo seja uma caraterística da fala angolana ou europeia).



Do português europeu não é (nós diríamos '_Vou já autuá-lo_'), mas do angolano creio que sim.



Vanda said:


> E agora eu me pergunto se o português angolano permite a grafia de ''altuar'' e não autuar.



Não creio. É mais provável que reproduza a maneira como pessoas menos instruídas pronunciam o termo.


----------



## Nino83

Carfer said:


> Não creio. É mais provável que reproduza a maneira como pessoas menos instruídas pronunciam o termo.



Em Portugal ou em Angola?
Porque o dicionário fonético diz que a pronúncia é /aw.twˈaɾ/ e /vɔɾ.tˈaɾ/ em Luanda (se fosse /vɔw.tˈaɾ/ poderíamos pensar que _altuar_ seja um caso de hipercorreção de _autuar_).


----------



## Carfer

Nino83 said:


> Em Portugal ou em Angola?
> Porque o dicionário fonético diz que a pronúncia é /aw.twˈaɾ/ e /vɔɾ.tˈaɾ/ em Luanda (se fosse /vɔw.tˈaɾ/ poderíamos pensar que _altuar_ seja um caso de hipercorreção de _autuar_).



Estava a pensar em Angola mas não excluo que em Portugal também haja quem pronuncie assim. Isso não significa, num caso e no outro, que se trate de pronúncia padrão.


----------



## Nino83

Carfer said:


> Isso não significa, num caso e no outro, que se trate de pronúncia padrão.



Sim, claro. Não sabemos onde é ambientada a novela.


----------



## guihenning

Assim que li «Vou já lhe autuar» pensei que se tratasse de texto brasileiro por causa do lheísmo. Achei que fosse coisa nossa, embora não-padrão.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Nino83 said:


> nesse caso não sei se o leísmo seja uma caraterística da fala angolana ou europeia



Quer dizer, plebeísmo?


----------



## Nino83

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Quer dizer, plebeísmo?



Ops, _l*h*eísmo_!


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Nino83 said:


> Ops, _l*h*eísmo_!



Whaaa?!?


----------



## guihenning

"lheísmo", fenômeno linguístico que consiste no uso do "lhe" no lugar do pronome "o".
fonte


----------



## Nino83

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Whaaa?!?



Pensava que você estivesse corregindo, porque escreví "leísmo" (em lugar de "lheísmo").


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

guihenning said:


> "lheísmo", fenômeno linguístico que consiste no uso do "lhe" no lugar do pronome "o".
> fonte



Isso é uma coisa brasileira.


----------



## guihenning

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Isso é uma coisa brasileira.


Nem mais.
Se bem que pelo texto que apresentaram, pode ser coisa angolana também.


----------



## Nino83

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Isso é uma coisa brasileira.



Mas o livro não é (brasileiro), por isso estavamos nos perguntando porque o escritor usou o "lhe".


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Nino83 said:


> Pensava que você estivesse corrigindo, porque escreví "leísmo" (em lugar de "lheísmo").



Não, agora é que estou.



guihenning said:


> Se bem que pelo texto que apresentaram, pode ser coisa angolana também.



Duvido muito.


----------



## Nino83

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Duvido muito.



O fato é que na mesma frase há quer enclise (encorajou-a o policia) quer lheísmo (eu vou já lhe altuar...!).

Pode ser que o escritor use a norma culta na prosa (encorajou-a) e a fala brasileira no discurso direto, isso explicaría quer o lheísmo quer a hipercorreção na palavra "altuar".

Provavelmente temos um livro escrito em português europeo, por um escritor angolano, ambientado no Brasil.


----------



## Carfer

Não conheço o livro, mas há pequenos extractos do conto '_O autoclismo da Tia Fatucha'_ na net. Infelizmente nenhum abrange o trecho em causa mas dá para ver que, se o português que usa adere claramente à norma europeia, há igualmente uma notória preocupação de Ondjaki de reproduzir a maneira como as pessoas falam. Esses extractos são indícios fortes de que _'lhe_ _altuar_' pretende apenas reproduzir a fala de um polícia angolano, possivelmente de poucas letras, não tem que ver com o padrão do português de Angola. Pelos autores que conheço e exceptuado o vocabulário especificamente local, diria mesmo que é praticamente indistinguível do português europeu.


----------



## anaczz

Inclusive, no Brasil não usamos autoclismos, damos a descarga.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Nino83 said:


> Mas o livro não é brasileiro; por isso, *estávamo-nos* perguntando porque* é que* o escritor usou o "lhe".





Nino83 said:


> O fa*c*to é que na mesma frase há, quer *ê*nclise (_encorajou-a o polícia_), quer lheísmo (_eu vou já lhe altuar...!_).
> 
> Pode ser que o escritor use a norma culta na prosa (_encorajou-a_) e a fala brasileira no discurso direto. Isso explicaria, quer o lheísmo, quer a hipercorreção na palavra "altuar".
> 
> Provavelmente, temos um livro escrito em português europe*u* por um escritor angolano, ambientado no Brasil.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Carfer said:


> Não conheço o livro, mas há pequenos extractos do conto, '_O autoclismo da Tia Fatucha',_ na net (_Internet_, coisa minha!) Infelizmente, nenhum abrange o trecho em causa, mas dá para ver que, se o português que usa adere claramente à norma europeia, há igualmente uma notória preocupação de Ondjaki de reproduzir a maneira como as pessoas falam. Esses extractos são indícios fortes de que _'lhe_ _altuar_' pretende apenas reproduzir a fala de um polícia angolano, possivelmente de poucas letras, não tem que ver com o padrão do português de Angola. Pelos autores que conheço, e exceptuado o vocabulário especificamente local, diria mesmo que é praticamente indistinguível (melhor,_ indistrinçável_) do português europeu.





Darth Nihilus said:


> _"Encorajou-a o polícia"_ doesn't make sense at all. There is the police (a polícia) and the police officer (o/a policial).



Or just,_ officer_, as a term of address (_Hey, officer!_). Oh shit!


----------



## Carfer

TheRealMcCoy said:


> (melhor,_ indistrinçável_)



Não, pior , em português é "ind*e*strinçável" que se diz, mas também é a última vez que me incomodo a responder a comentários cujo contributo para o fio é nulo. E, já agora, não se esqueça de apagar, alterar ou emendar o seu comentário, como costuma,  para fazer parecer que quem lhe responde é tonto.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

Sim, a grafia é essa, acontece a qualquer um. E, de qualquer maneira, acabaria sempre por corrigir esse erro. Nunca apaguei, alterei ou emendei comentários com a intenção que me atribui. Essa do "fio" também é boa. E vou-lhe dizer mais uma coisa: se este fórum fosse português, nem sequer participaria nele.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Or just,_ officer_, as a term of address, for example (_Hey, officer!_). Oh shit!





Carfer said:


> Não, pior ; em português, é "ind*e*strinçável" que se diz



2-1. I won!


----------



## Medune

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Isso é uma coisa brasileira.


Sim, já ouvi muito disso por aqui; principalmente quanto se está tentando soar formal(...horrível).


----------



## pfaa09

Duas coisas, em Angola fala-se Português europeu pois foi colonizada por Portugal e usa-se o Autuar.
Segunda coisa, a resposta foi logo dada a seguir à pergunta pela Vanda.
Se a frase tiver antes: Força, vá em frente, "encorajou-a o polícia"
Já faz sentido para alguns que acham que a frase não tem nexo?


----------

